# worst ride iv had



## Blackout (Feb 12, 2010)

i was hitchin it back from a iskra show at a info shop in flagstaff i was hitchin it from the rez like rock poit and i got a ride from some old chae he took me to ship rock when there were these three dogs they were chaseing cars this old man that i got the ride from honked at the dogs and one of them jumped infront of his ride and he smacked the dog i got so pissed off at the fact that this old man didnt ever give to shits about the dog and cept driveing this poor dog was laying in the street dead the old man told me it was a rez dog so it didnt matter thats cold


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 13, 2010)

Sentences/punctuation please. I really can't make myself read stuff like that.

mike


----------



## Komjaunimas (Feb 14, 2010)

There are threads for Best/Worst/Wierdest etc rides in Hitchhiking forum ...


----------

